# WHat is the best feeder fish for my red hi-fin wolf fish?



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

hey guys just wunderin i got my new red hi-fin wolf fish from big als and his diet usually consists of blood worms every other day scallops every week and 1 feeder gold fish every 2 months the problem is that i do not want to risk hole in the head i know that any feeder fish can give my wolf H.I.T.H but i just want to give him a natural meal once every 2 months so heres the feeders i am debating about:

Extra small goldfish 1"

rosey red fry 1/2"

feeder molley 2"

female extra small feeder guppy 1/2"

Live earthworms 6"

witch one would you guys reccomend for him

P.S he is 6" long and about 2" fat


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

If I were in your shoes I would setup a 10g guppy tank and let them have at it. Its probably the safest way of getting feeder fish. Cheaper too!


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to suggest you stop using feeder fish period. There is never going to be enough nutrition in them considering the risks. It also encourages aggression in the animal. Plus it's just plain unnecessary.

If you can get your hands of Hikari's Massivore Delite. It's a great sinking pellet that contains so much more in the way of nutrients.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I think earthworms would be the way to go. I'd skip on the scallops and replace them with worms too. 

(Aren't scallops from the ocean? I'd feed my fish foods similiar to their native habitat, like scuds, ghost shrimp, and earthworms. Whatever you feed, keep them in a seperate tank so you can feed them healthy diet and quarantine them.)

If you want to go with feeders, then mixed livebearers would be ideal if you set up a tank.


----------

